# Last Year Closing Merit Of Some Privates Medical Colleges



## husnain1

Sharif medical college 81.2% (no safarish donation) shalamar medical college 81.8 % (no donation) wah medical college 81.8% ..... cmh medical college 84% approx (including their own test most of the students are those who are with sat 2 instead of uhs entry test du to their good marks in sat test so if u have 84 above than u have chance ) ...... fmh medical college 83 above aggregate ( safarish and donation scene is also there due to which on merit seats aggregate is high they also conduct their own test) .... akhtersaeed saeed medical colg 77 to 78 % ( safarish anddonation scene is there ) lmdc college 80.6 to 80.8 % on merit seats ( almost half seats are on safarish and donation base) central park and rashidlatif college 74 to 77% ( donation and safarish is there )


----------



## mahnoor215

If sharif has this kind of merit so ppl should hv opted for it..itz like the worst in medical cllgz.


----------



## husnain1

U can check the merit list of sharif and how do you say it's worst only negative point is its location


----------



## mahnoor215

There is no teachr thr who could taught u..the ppl in it says u can easily get into it..n thr r two medical colleges of sharif one is private n one govt..the private one donot display itz merit..no one recommends it..


----------



## husnain1

U can check results of sharif on uhs site they are decent and biggest point is no donation and safarish type things their campus is just owsume with every facility and newly build .staff is also good however sharif medical hospital has not much patients but ittefaq hospital overcome this default


----------



## Skandril

SMDC didnt actually have mbbs merit of 81.6% it fell below 80, the same was with bds. They told everyone that their last merit was 74 but was actually below 74 , people with 70% also got a call last year.


----------



## husnain1

mahnoor215 said:


> There is no teachr thr who could taught u..the ppl in it says u can easily get into it..n thr r two medical colleges of sharif one is private n one govt..the private one donot display itz merit..no one recommends it..


Hahaha haha a great joke there is on and only sharif college which is totally private visit their site plz and check last year merit list...on first merit list merit is 83 but it come down to 81.2 later last year I am not able to secure admission there my merit is 80.4


----------



## mahnoor215

If u r talking about donations n sifarish so i tell u it has highest rate of sifarish.my czn was gttng in it while sitting in home..cummon.it donot hs a good reputation.itz bttr to skip mbbs n do bba rather than goin to sharif..n whenever u will talk to a dr he says thiz about sharif..


----------



## husnain1

husnain1 said:


> Hahaha haha a great joke there is on and only sharif college which is totally private visit their site plz and check last year merit list...on first merit list merit is 83 but it come down to 81.2 later last year I am not able to secure admission there my merit is 80.4


They have a merit list with complete info oof student matric fsc entry test marks on their site first check this and than said something


----------



## mahnoor215

Ppl in 60z 50z got a call thr.my senior she got an aggregate of 55% got a call from thr..


----------



## husnain1

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ww.sharifmedicalcity.org/smd...5Cmbbsfull.pdf


----------



## mahnoor215

I am telling for ur benefit cz i got drz in my family n honestly they dnn even take itz name..further it dependz on u whether to go or not.


----------



## husnain1

Mahoor I can't believe how people tell lies so easily

- - - Updated - - -

My brother is there and he was very happy I myself visited the colg and it's amazing


----------



## mahnoor215

Oh thtz the point..u can go if u want lekin i have got a dr society around me.so they never recommend sharif.like never..but u should hv some othr options like cmh fmh shalamr these r best ones in lhr.


----------



## husnain1

From my point of view 1 cmh 2 shalamar 3 fmh and on number 4 there is sharif without any doubt

- - - Updated - - -

And than comes rashidlatif central park and akhtersaeed and lmdc


----------



## maha321

i went to central park day before yesterday and asked them that i have very low aggregate 52% can i get in on donations believe me i was shocked by their answer that sorry we don't take donations and the admissions are strictly merit based


----------



## maha321

and Rashid latif medical college's prospectus kab available hogi?


----------



## husnain1

They don't tell it directly to you went to head office and explain your situation than they told you each and every thing about donation

- - - Updated - - -



maha321 said:


> and Rashid latif medical college's prospectus kab available hogi?


It will be available just after uhs revealed it's merit list but as u have low merit so u should went to these colleges now and secure ur admission with safarish or donation


----------



## maha321

well rashid latif medical college has offered me seat on this basis


----------



## husnain1

maha321 said:


> well rashid latif medical college has offered me seat on this basis


Are u willing to go to rlmc ? How much they demand?

- - - Updated - - -

Ask them to lessen the amount they demand


----------



## asiya

what about avicenna medical college?


----------



## husnain1

asiya said:


> what about avicenna medical college?


It has very good teaching system but it lacks in all other fields
They only consider fsc marks and donation ...amount of donation deponds upon ur marks


----------



## Skandril

Can someone for the love of god type english correctly, Cant understand a thing.


----------



## husnain1

Skandril said:


> Can someone for the love of god type english correctly, Cant understand a thing.


I will try


----------



## Natelie

mahnoor215 said:


> There is no teachr thr who could taught u..the ppl in it says u can easily get into it..n thr r two medical colleges of sharif one is private n one govt..the private one donot display itz merit..no one recommends it..


agree...........two of my friends from abroad had really poor aggregate but got in sharif..no other college accepted them!


----------



## husnain1

Natelie said:


> agree...........two of my friends from abroad had really poor aggregate but got in sharif..no other college accepted them!


Foreign seats always have low merit and any one can get admission on these seats there are 10 seats reserved for them in every college


----------



## Natelie

husnain1 said:


> Foreign seats always have low merit and any one can get admission on these seats there are 10 seats reserved for them in every college


i better mention they have not seated on foreign seats.... or may be there aggregate might not sound poor at all to those who dont even hope to get in government clgz..in other words private colleges always have a low merit!


----------



## Skandril

Not at all, Most private colleges have aggregate above 80 for mbbs and each year merit increases irregularly but most at the rate of 4% with respect to govt merit. Last year was a paradox, While the merit for govt decreased merit in private increased by 3-4% give or take in each college. I compared the merit lists of most private schools with each other and again compared them with year 2013 and with 2012 and with 2011, I really wonder if the merit again will increase this year too.


----------



## Natelie

Skandril said:


> Not at all, Most private colleges have aggregate above 80 for mbbs and each year merit increases irregularly but most at the rate of 4% with respect to govt merit. Last year was a paradox, While the merit for govt decreased merit in private increased by 3-4% give or take in each college. I compared the merit lists of most private schools with each other and again compared them with year 2013 and with 2012 and with 2011, I really wonder if the merit again will increase this year too.


80 above is not high if we talk with comparison to government clgz !


----------



## Skandril

80% above may not be as high as govt merit but it is still high enough. The way the merit is increasing in private med schools is really quite baffling, every year it increases irregularly. most low tier colleges which had very low aggreagates few years ago now have above 80 and it keeps on increasing.


----------



## maha321

husnain1 said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well rashid latif medical college has offered me seat on this basis
> 
> 
> 
> Are u willing to go to rlmc ? How much they demand?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ask them to lessen the amount they demand
Click to expand...

Well i will tell you but after result Tell me what kind of college rlmc is


----------



## husnain1

maha321 said:


> Well i will tell you but after result Tell me what kind of college rlmc is


Superb campus but too far from city affilated hospitals are not good enough teaching and education system is good though


----------



## maha321

husnain1 said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i will tell you but after result Tell me what kind of college rlmc is
> 
> 
> 
> Superb campus but too far from city affilated hospitals are not good enough teaching and education system is good though
Click to expand...

akhtar saeed isey b acha hai kya?


----------



## husnain1

maha321 said:


> akhtar saeed isey b acha hai kya?


Ya akhtersaeed saeed is better


----------



## Natelie

husnain1 said:


> Ya akhtersaeed saeed is better


Akhter saeed is one of the best.......location is not bad either!


----------



## mahnoor215

I asked them they said after fsc result..


maha321 said:


> and Rashid latif medical college's prospectus kab available hogi?


----------



## mahnoor215

It has got a good teaching system.like what they do is if u got weak in a test r dn't do ur work on time so u will remain in the college for hours n they will not let u go to home untill u complete ur work.itz good way of teaching only if u can handle thiz.


asiya said:


> what about avicenna medical college?


----------



## nimra39

70% aggregate any chance in bds in any medical college


----------



## husnain1

nimra39 said:


> 70% aggregate any chance in bds in any medical college


U should apply in lmdc sharif uol


----------



## Anzzkhan

My aggregate after taking uhs test is 77.30 what are my hopes for mbbs in private institutes?


----------



## Dr21

Hi Everyone! Currently I have come up with 2 options, to which medical colleges have agreed.
Please help me in choosing the best option among the following:
1) MBBS from LMDC
2) MBBS from Shalamar Medical College. I know Shalamar is a better option, but they will be charging me 30 lacs more
than the total fee (5yrs) I have to pay to LMDC.
So plz tell me, is it really worth it, to get admission in Shalamar and pay the extra 30 lakh on what I have to pay to LMDC over 5 years. Or the difference is not much, not worth the additional 30 lacs and I should stick with LMDC?

I will be waiting for the response, Thank You


----------



## husnain1

Dr21 said:


> Hi Everyone! Currently I have come up with 2 options, to which medical colleges have agreed.
> Please help me in choosing the best option among the following:
> 1) MBBS from LMDC
> 2) MBBS from Shalamar Medical College. I know Shalamar is a better option, but they will be charging me 30 lacs more
> than the total fee (5yrs) I have to pay to LMDC.
> So plz tell me, is it really worth it, to get admission in Shalamar and pay the extra 30 lakh on what I have to pay to LMDC over 5 years. Or the difference is not much, not worth the additional 30 lacs and I should stick with LMDC?
> 
> I will be waiting for the response, Thank You


I doesn't understand what u r trying to say the fee of lmdc and shalamar is almost the same how shalamar charge more to you ..you should pick lmdc without any doubt

- - - Updated - - -



Anzzkhan said:


> My aggregate after taking uhs test is 77.30 what are my hopes for mbbs in private institutes?


U have great chance in akhtersaeed centralpark and rlmc and avicenna

- - - Updated - - -



Dr21 said:


> Hi Everyone! Currently I have come up with 2 options, to which medical colleges have agreed.
> Please help me in choosing the best option among the following:
> 1) MBBS from LMDC
> 2) MBBS from Shalamar Medical College. I know Shalamar is a better option, but they will be charging me 30 lacs more
> than the total fee (5yrs) I have to pay to LMDC.
> So plz tell me, is it really worth it, to get admission in Shalamar and pay the extra 30 lakh on what I have to pay to LMDC over 5 years. Or the difference is not much, not worth the additional 30 lacs and I should stick with LMDC?
> 
> I will be waiting for the response, Thank You


What's ur aggregate?


----------



## Iqra143

Aslamiolaikum 
Ca we do sifarish in shalamar? 
How much donation will FMH amd LMDC take? 
Can i reserve seats this week?


----------



## nimra39

What about ripah and shifa?


----------



## husnain1

No there is no safarish in Shalamar u can do it easily in lmdc


----------



## Iqra143

husnain1 said:


> No there is no safarish in Shalamar u can do it easily in lmdc


Acha how much money does LMDC ask? Are the admissions open there? And what abt FMH how much do they take?


----------



## husnain1

Iqra143 said:


> Acha how much money does LMDC ask? Are the admissions open there? And what abt FMH how much do they take?


It deponds on ur aggregate lower the aggregate greater the donation


----------



## Skandril

i guess for below 70% more than 10 lac...


----------



## mahnoor215

They just told me aftr fsc result our addmissions will be opened n u can get the form so probably with form u will get prospectus aswell


mahnoor215 said:


> I asked them they said after fsc result..
> 
> 
> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Rashid latif medical college's prospectus kab available hogi?
Click to expand...


----------



## mahnoor215

Whtz ur cmnts on shalamar medical cllg?


----------



## husnain1

mahnoor215 said:


> Whtz ur cmnts on shalamar medical cllg?


Shalamar is one of the best in lahore...accordung to me ranking of medical colleges is as follows 1 cmh 2 shifa 3 shalamar 4 fmh 5 wah 6 sharif medical 7 akhtersaeed 8 lmdc shalamar has good building location study and hospitals however it lacks in hostels and there are also no big playing grounds


----------



## baby doll

Which one is better FMH or LMDC?


----------



## husnain1

baby doll said:


> Which one is better FMH or LMDC?


Obviousely fmh except good campus it has everything


----------



## Skandril

LMDC in my opinion is better than FMH


----------



## husnain1

Skandril said:


> LMDC in my opinion is better than FMH


Can u support your answer?


----------



## Natelie

husnain1 said:


> Can u support your answer?


skandril is right .they have better campus...better faculty and location is not bad too!


----------



## mahnoor215

Fmh is good.


baby doll said:


> Which one is better FMH or LMDC?


----------



## sanaafzal09

I have 68 % Aggregate, pls Suggest me private Medical colleges for bds!


----------



## Skandril

Well location wise I would definitely rank FMH better(In the city shadman,Lahore) whereas LMDC is just out of the city. LMDC's downside is that its outside the city and commuting there( for me) would prove to be very taxing. Secondly LMDC takes almost all students on donations which is a no-no for me where as FMH is quite lenient, LMDC's administration and Board of Directors are Political thieves, they are only interested in money and donations, Whereas FMH is not so ****ty in their dealings with students. While LMDC has many (many many) flaws I would still rank it better than FMH because It has better teachers and teaching hospitals/hospitals in general, And in my opinion LMDCs name is more favorable in Credentials than FMHs. Overall I think doing mbbs/bds in lmdc is better than doing mbbs/bds from FMH. Thats just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## maha321

what about akhtar saeed and rashid latif do they take donations easily


----------



## maha321

Skandril said:


> Well location wise I would definitely rank FMH better(In the city shadman,Lahore) whereas LMDC is just out of the city. LMDC's downside is that its outside the city and commuting there( for me) would prove to be very taxing. Secondly LMDC takes almost all students on donations which is a no-no for me where as FMH is quite lenient, LMDC's administration and Board of Directors are Political thieves, they are only interested in money and donations, Whereas FMH is not so ****ty in their dealings with students. While LMDC has many (many many) flaws I would still rank it better than FMH because It has better teachers and teaching hospitals/hospitals in general, And in my opinion LMDCs name is more favorable in Credentials than FMHs. Overall I think doing mbbs/bds in lmdc is better than doing mbbs/bds from FMH. Thats just my two cents on the matter.


 
what about akhtar saeed and rashid latif do they take donations easily


----------



## mahnoor215

Tell me of lahore not punjab..


husnain1 said:


> mahnoor215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whtz ur cmnts on shalamar medical cllg?
> 
> 
> 
> Shalamar is one of the best in lahore...accordung to me ranking of medical colleges is as follows 1 cmh 2 shifa 3 shalamar 4 fmh 5 wah 6 sharif medical 7 akhtersaeed 8 lmdc shalamar has good building location study and hospitals however it lacks in hostels and there are also no big playing grounds
Click to expand...


----------



## Skandril

The only ones I know that are super shady in their dealings with students are LMDC,IMDC,MMDC,Avicenna and Continental MC. These are the colleges that I know of that take majority of the students on donation basis, Generally all colleges take donations but only about 5 % of the seats are filled this way. I would assume that Amna Inayat and Rashid latif both take donations because lets accept it, In pakistan private medicine is just a buisness there is no dignity and honesty in their dealings. Few are honest in their dealings where as they dont take donations like (CMH,Shalamar) most have a shred of honesty and fill their seats with only a few students on donations( FMH,CPMC,RLMC etc) whereas some dont have it at all ( LMDC,IMDC etc).


----------



## baby doll

Skandril said:


> Well location wise I would definitely rank FMH better(In the city shadman,Lahore) whereas LMDC is just out of the city. LMDC's downside is that its outside the city and commuting there( for me) would prove to be very taxing. Secondly LMDC takes almost all students on donations which is a no-no for me where as FMH is quite lenient, LMDC's administration and Board of Directors are Political thieves, they are only interested in money and donations, Whereas FMH is not so ****ty in their dealings with students. While LMDC has many (many many) flaws I would still rank it better than FMH because It has better teachers and teaching hospitals/hospitals in general, And in my opinion LMDCs name is more favorable in Credentials than FMHs. Overall I think doing mbbs/bds in lmdc is better than doing mbbs/bds from FMH. Thats just my two cents on the matter.


Which is better with respect to the studies?? With respect to campus and hostels lmdc is better..what about studies


----------



## Skandril

I guess the studies depends on the faculty present in the respective colleges and all I have heard is that LMDC has better faculty than FMH, Although it has better does not mean that FMH is not on the losing side. If you cant get into LMDC then the next best option is FMH, It also has competetive faculty and very respectful teachers, There is not alot of gap between FMH and LMDC faculty.


----------



## husnain1

baby doll said:


> Which is better with respect to the studies?? With respect to campus and hostels lmdc is better..what about studies


Fmh is far far better than lmdc in terms of studies u just check past results of uhs and u come to know that lmdc is one of the worst in lahore in terms od studies


----------



## baby doll

Confused  two opposite views


----------



## husnain1

baby doll said:


> Confused  two opposite views


Just check results on uhs website lmdc has pass percentage of 70-75% while fmh has 85- 95 %


----------



## baby doll

Fmh has a veryyy small campus and no proper hostels..so what should be one's choice fmh r lmdc


----------



## Skandril

Like I said LMDC takes people on donations and people who have very low aggregate get into LMDC easily on donations, Getting good grades in medical school or in general depends on the person in question and not on the faculty, What I'm saying is that Faculty of LMDC is a bit better at guiding students to achieving better grades even though they are clearly not above average students like those in colleges like FMH and CMH because most of them got in with money or connections. In my opinion its quite a stupid question to compare the "studies" of different colleges when it only and actually depends on the person in question, It only matters if the faculty is competitive and willing to guide the the students reasonably.


----------



## baby doll

What are the views about sharif medical college?


----------



## husnain1

baby doll said:


> What are the views about sharif medical college?


Sharif campus is well built and one of the best with newlybuilt hostels but its flaw is its location too far from city. Study wise very good hospitals are also decent ittefaq hospital modeltown lhr and sharif medical city


----------



## Skandril

In my opinion SMDC has the potential to be the best private college in lahore, It is backed by the Nawaz family which means it it well endowed with money and finance. Dont really know about the studies or the campus I havent visited them yet.


----------



## maha321

Skandril said:


> Like I said LMDC takes people on donations and people who have very low aggregate get into LMDC easily on donations, Getting good grades in medical school or in general depends on the person in question and not on the faculty, What I'm saying is that Faculty of LMDC is a bit better at guiding students to achieving better grades even though they are clearly not above average students like those in colleges like FMH and CMH because most of them got in with money or connections. In my opinion its quite a stupid question to compare the "studies" of different colleges when it only and actually depends on the person in question, It only matters if the faculty is competitive and willing to guide the the students reasonably.


i have am aggregate of 52% and want to get into lmdc i am ready for giving donations so can i get into it?


----------



## husnain1

maha321 said:


> i have am aggregate of 52% and want to get into lmdc i am ready for giving donations so can i get into it?


Its on chance i think they would be agree but on big donation


----------



## Skandril

maha321 said:


> i have am aggregate of 52% and want to get into lmdc i am ready for giving donations so can i get into it?


Its exactly like @husnain1 said you might have no chance on local seat but whatever is the case they will ask you for a very big sum. But I dont really get the contradiction between UHS and Private schools, according to the UHS guidelines only those can apply who have above 60% agg. Either UHS is in on it or it doesn't have an idea about whats going on (which is highly unlikely).


----------



## husnain1

Skandril said:


> Its exactly like @husnain1 said you might have no chance on local seat but whatever is the case they will ask you for a very big sum. But I dont really get the contradiction between UHS and Private schools, according to the UHS guidelines only those can apply who have above 60% agg. Either UHS is in on it or it doesn't have an idea about whats going on (which is highly unlikely).


Uhs doesnot ask for 60% aggregate they ask for 60% marks in fsc and its pmdc rule which everyone have to follow


----------



## mahnoor215

Can anyone tell me the fee for foreign candidate in shalamar?


----------



## Skandril

husnain1 said:


> Uhs doesnot ask for 60% aggregate they ask for 60% marks in fsc and its pmdc rule which everyone have to follow


Damn .......I thought it was 60% total, I might have misheard it.


----------



## Dr21

mahnoor215 said:


> Can anyone tell me the fee for foreign candidate in shalamar?


its between 17-18 lac per year


----------



## mahnoor215

Last year it was 12lakh


Dr21 said:


> mahnoor215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the fee for foreign candidate in shalamar?
> 
> 
> 
> its between 17-18 lac per year
Click to expand...


----------



## baby doll

Have the admissions in private colleges started now??? Are prospectus available from now??


----------



## farwa iqbal

yes admissions are started

- - - Updated - - -

help me plz....i want to get admission in private medical college??? what u think about bzu and fmh???


----------



## baby doll

Wts ur agregat

- - - Updated - - -

According to my view cmh shalamar fmh sharif lmdc and akhtar saeed are good one..


----------



## husnain1

baby doll said:


> Have the admissions in private colleges started now??? Are prospectus available from now??


No admission will start in month of octuber


----------



## Skandril

Prospectus are available for many colleges, so far I have collected FMH,CPMC,LMDC.


----------



## husnain1

Skandril said:


> Prospectus are available for many colleges, so far I have collected FMH,CPMC,LMDC.


But i think form submission date is till end of oct

they start admissions unofficially


----------



## masterh

husnain1 said:


> Sharif medical college 81.2% (no safarish donation) shalamar medical college 81.8 % (no donation) wah medical college 81.8% ..... cmh medical college 84% approx (including their own test most of the students are those who are with sat 2 instead of uhs entry test du to their good marks in sat test so if u have 84 above than u have chance ) ...... fmh medical college 83 above aggregate ( safarish and donation scene is also there due to which on merit seats aggregate is high they also conduct their own test) .... akhtersaeed saeed medical colg 77 to 78 % ( safarish anddonation scene is there ) lmdc college 80.6 to 80.8 % on merit seats ( almost half seats are on safarish and donation base) central park and rashidlatif college 74 to 77% ( donation and safarish is there )


Where did you get those figures from? I know people with 78% aggregate getting in FMH and the merit of Shalamar is 82-83% UHS Aggregate. Don't spread disinformation please because it is a sensitive matter. If you want to tell people the last merits, kindly quote a source as well. And, trust me I know people getting in MBBS at LMDC with am aggregate as low as 69% (P.S. I can even give you a name). So please, share the official lists available on college websites and don't speculate. 

I know about Shalamar because I am a graduate of SMDC. And, I know about other colleges as well because I have a network of friends everywhere and have a lot of sources.


----------



## husnain1

husnain1 said:


> Are u willing to go to rlmc ? How much they demand?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ask them to lessen the amount they demand





masterh said:


> Where did you get those figures from? I know people with 78% aggregate getting in FMH and the merit of Shalamar is 82-83% UHS Aggregate. Don't spread disinformation please because it is a sensitive matter. If you want to tell people the last merits, kindly quote a source as well. And, trust me I know people getting in MBBS at LMDC with am aggregate as low as 69% (P.S. I can even give you a name). So please, share the official lists available on college websites and don't speculate.
> 
> I know about Shalamar because I am a graduate of SMDC. And, I know about other colleges as well because I have a network of friends everywhere and have a lot of sources.


I prepare this list with help of my friends studing in private colleges ....i write in bracket about donation and safarish scene in colleges ...i write in front of lmdc merit that this is on merit seats merit while half of the seats are on donation safarish which may have merit as low as 60% ....i also write same thing in front of fmh....i applied in lmdc and fmh last year with 80.2 above aggregate and dont get admission

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> Are u willing to go to rlmc ? How much they demand?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ask them to lessen the amount they demand





masterh said:


> Where did you get those figures from? I know people with 78% aggregate getting in FMH and the merit of Shalamar is 82-83% UHS Aggregate. Don't spread disinformation please because it is a sensitive matter. If you want to tell people the last merits, kindly quote a source as well. And, trust me I know people getting in MBBS at LMDC with am aggregate as low as 69% (P.S. I can even give you a name). So please, share the official lists available on college websites and don't speculate.
> 
> I know about Shalamar because I am a graduate of SMDC. And, I know about other colleges as well because I have a network of friends everywhere and have a lot of sources.


I prepare this list with help of my friends studing in private colleges ....i write in bracket about donation and safarish scene in colleges ...i write in front of lmdc merit that this is on merit seats merit while half of the seats are on donation safarish which may have merit as low as 60% ....i also write same thing in front of fmh....i applied in lmdc and fmh last year with 80.2 above aggregate and dont get admission


----------



## mahnoor215

U r r8.kindly tell how is shalamar?


masterh said:


> husnain1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharif medical college 81.2% (no safarish donation) shalamar medical college 81.8 % (no donation) wah medical college 81.8% ..... cmh medical college 84% approx (including their own test most of the students are those who are with sat 2 instead of uhs entry test du to their good marks in sat test so if u have 84 above than u have chance ) ...... fmh medical college 83 above aggregate ( safarish and donation scene is also there due to which on merit seats aggregate is high they also conduct their own test) .... akhtersaeed saeed medical colg 77 to 78 % ( safarish anddonation scene is there ) lmdc college 80.6 to 80.8 % on merit seats ( almost half seats are on safarish and donation base) central park and rashidlatif college 74 to 77% ( donation and safarish is there )
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those figures from? I know people with 78% aggregate getting in FMH and the merit of Shalamar is 82-83% UHS Aggregate. Don't spread disinformation please because it is a sensitive matter. If you want to tell people the last merits, kindly quote a source as well. And, trust me I know people getting in MBBS at LMDC with am aggregate as low as 69% (P.S. I can even give you a name). So please, share the official lists available on college websites and don't speculate.
> 
> I know about Shalamar because I am a graduate of SMDC. And, I know about other colleges as well because I have a network of friends everywhere and have a lot of sources.
Click to expand...


----------



## lightning

what will be merit for cmh this year. i got 81.61 in uhs . do i have a chance of securing a seat in bds there.:?


----------



## ifrah komal

so you mean agg of 77.04 stand no chance in getting admission in LMDC, FMH, SHALAMAR M.C , central park for MBBS without donations ?? 

- - - Updated - - -

any onee???:!:


----------



## mahnoor215

U have fair chances in fmh lmdc and cpmc.dnn wrry.


ifrah komal said:


> so you mean agg of 77.04 stand no chance in getting admission in LMDC, FMH, SHALAMAR M.C , central park for MBBS without donations ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> any onee???


----------



## mahnoor215

No i am saying u have got chances in lmdc cpmc but not in shalamar cz itz closing merit for last year was 82%


mahnoor215 said:


> U have fair chances in fmh lmdc and cpmc.dnn wrry.
> 
> 
> ifrah komal said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you mean agg of 77.04 stand no chance in getting admission in LMDC, FMH, SHALAMAR M.C , central park for MBBS without donations ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> any onee???
Click to expand...


----------



## shahzaibbargatt

i have an aggreagte of 76.25 where do i stand chance?


----------



## shahzaibbargatt

Skandril said:


> Can someone for the love of god type english correctly, Cant understand a thing.


even your english is incorrect


----------



## Skandril

shahzaibbargatt said:


> even your english is incorrect


Its understandable.


----------



## shahzaibbargatt

shahzaibbargatt said:


> i have an aggreagte of 76.25 where do i stand chance?


any reply???


----------



## Malyash

Is there any way to order prospects online for wah medical college ?


----------



## Zaineb

Really? People are saying that they didn't get selection even with 80?


----------



## Zaineb

It means i can't apply in any of these with 64% aggregate?
Can somebody please tell me that is there any medical college which only takes their test instead of provisional test result?


----------



## rao ali

The medical colleges in isl take there own test like shifa ,yusra etc.but i think its quite late for shifa but you can still apply in yusra medical college.


----------



## rao ali

Can anyone tell me that can i get admission in avicenna medical college.
My matric marks were 88%
Fsc 86%
And i totally got screwed in mcat 547/1100.


----------



## armourlessknight

rao ali said:


> Can anyone tell me that can i get admission in avicenna medical college.
> My matric marks were 88%
> Fsc 86%
> And i totally got screwed in mcat 547/1100.


I recommend you apply as soon as possible. You will definitely get in. They only look at FSC marks and yours are above merit.


----------



## Skandril

Zaineb said:


> Really? People are saying that they didn't get selection even with 80?


Which college?


----------



## ifrah komal

mahnoor215 said:


> No i am saying u have got chances in lmdc cpmc but not in shalamar cz itz closing merit for last year was 82%


thankss for your reply 
yea shalamar is way too high..


----------



## Ahsun23

Guys i have 84.2 aggregate and i live in Wah Cantt. 
Which college should i opt for Wah medical or go for some in Lahore ?
And can i give mcat again next year after joining a private institute ? 

P.S I just need some different opinions thats all.


----------



## mclovin

shifa's closing merit is 74 this year


----------



## armourlessknight

Ahsun23 said:


> Guys i have 84.2 aggregate and i live in Wah Cantt.
> Which college should i opt for Wah medical or go for some in Lahore ?
> And can i give mcat again next year after joining a private institute ?
> 
> P.S I just need some different opinions thats all.


You can get into pretty much any private college you want to. Wah is a good college and I think it'll be more convenient studying there, plus the degree you'll get is pretty much the same from all UHS affiliated colleges. 

If you do decide to come to Lahore, Shalamar will be the best choice.


----------



## Ahsun23

armourlessknight said:


> You can get into pretty much any private college you want to. Wah is a good college and I think it'll be more convenient studying there, plus the degree you'll get is pretty much the same from all UHS affiliated colleges.
> 
> If you do decide to come to Lahore, Shalamar will be the best choice.


Okay thanks. 
Here's the last thing that should i try mcat next year after getting into Wah or some other private just for the sake of getting into RMC or other govt colleges ? Or will it be difficult to handle both mbbs and ET ?
P.S Affordability is not an issue (Alhumdullilah) but just for the sake of better standards.


----------



## escalations

Ahsun23 said:


> Okay thanks.
> Here's the last thing that should i try mcat next year after getting into Wah or some other private just for the sake of getting into RMC or other govt colleges ? Or will it be difficult to handle both mbbs and ET ?
> P.S Affordability is not an issue (Alhumdullilah) but just for the sake of better standards.


If my memory serves me right, didn't a girl from Wah stood first in the UHS final prof exam last year, beating Allama Iqbal and RMC?


----------



## armourlessknight

Ahsun23 said:


> Okay thanks.
> Here's the last thing that should i try mcat next year after getting into Wah or some other private just for the sake of getting into RMC or other govt colleges ? Or will it be difficult to handle both mbbs and ET ?
> P.S Affordability is not an issue (Alhumdullilah) but just for the sake of better standards.


I think you'd have to start from year one in that case. Don't quote me on this, but I think you'd waste a year trying to go for a government college after paying the fee for the first year in a private college. As far as studies go Avicenna, Wah, CPMC, FMH, Akhter Saeed etc Have been beating government colleges in passing percentages and overall positions in UHS. However, the clinical exposure that government colleges give is unparalleled, you will not get textbook patients in a private hospital. The degree is the same though. 

So you'll just have to decide for yourself at this point. I personally am not sure if a gap year is worth it for a government institute.


----------



## escalations

Generally speaking Govt colleges are better in exposure but POF Wah hospital is very much like a government hospital. Their service is like a government hospital too  I did end up in their Emergency Ward once after a small accident but it was many years ago. Not sure how much clinical exposure students get there but since Ahsun is from Wah, he can probably see for himself.


----------



## Ahsun23

Haha.POF Hospital is like a government hospital becuase it is under the Cantonment area and is in no way a private hospital. But Holy Family and RGH level is incomparible still. 
And yes you're right Escalations. Sadaf Faisal Bhopal got the 1st position in UHS Final year. She had been getting positions in all proffs since 2010-11 as i remember. And her father Dr.Faisal Bhopa was a senior of my dad in RMC and is still a proffessor in RMC i think.

Sorry to bother you by loads of info btw.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem

I'm looking for opinions on which of these colleges are better:
CMH 
FMH
LMDC 
Sharif 
I would appreciate any suggestions and opinions.


----------



## Civillian

I will say go for WAH don't waste your year if you can afford it, try moving forward with your life instead of holding it back. Best of luck!


----------



## Ahsun23

Civillian said:


> I will say go for WAH don't waste your year if you can afford it, try moving forward with your life instead of holding it back. Best of luck!



Thankyou civilian. I will surely act upon your advice.


----------



## husnain1

FaiqaNadeem said:


> I'm looking for opinions on which of these colleges are better:
> CMH
> FMH
> LMDC
> Sharif
> I would appreciate any suggestions and opinions.


Cmh is better and after ttgat u should opt for sharif if u r outside of lahore otherwise choose fmh


----------



## baby doll

husnain1 said:


> Cmh is better and after ttgat u should opt for sharif if u r outside of lahore otherwise choose fmh


What about shalimar??


----------



## masterh

baby doll said:


> What about shalimar??


More than 82% UHS Aggregate


----------



## lightning

i got a call from shalamar. my aggreate is 81.69. whatshould i expect?


----------



## masterh

lightning said:


> i got a call from shalamar. my aggreate is 81.69. whatshould i expect?


Top 500-700 candidates are called for interviews. Merit List will be displayed on 20th November. They call people above 80% plus UHS Aggregate for interviews (depending on this years cut off percentage, it maybe 81% this year). Open merit seats are 130.

Last year's closing merit for Shalamar was 82% plus and everyone with an aggregate of 80% got a call for interview. Its just like UHS, where only people above 82% are allowed to apply for admissions, similarly merit in Shalamar is determined among those called for interviews; candidates above 80% UHS aggregate or more (cut off is determined yearly). Cut off maybe 81% this year.


----------



## nimra khan

lightning said:


> i got a call from shalamar. my aggreate is 81.69. whatshould i expect?


whats ur interview date??


----------



## husnain1

lightning said:


> i got a call from shalamar. my aggreate is 81.69. whatshould i expect?


Its just an interview call .....


----------



## escalations

I could be mistaken but I think he is trying to ask what to expect at the interview, like what type of questions.


----------



## masterh

escalations said:


> I could be mistaken but I think he is trying to ask what to expect at the interview, like what type of questions.


He should prepare for MMI. Google the term 'Multiple Mini Interviews'.


----------



## lightning

thanks alll

- - - Updated - - -

how many stations are there gonna be exactly?

- - - Updated - - -

it's 10th.


----------



## Aleesha

Hi can any one tell me about admission in Islamabad as in private medical college and fsc result of about 68percent can i get admission in any private medical college


----------



## Mehrr97

Can anyone tell me how much aggregate is required for Shifa medical College


----------



## Ayeshaayy0

What is the merit of donation seats ... and pls mention the name of college as well .... waiting for the response 😊❤


----------



## Zunaira Abid

With 77% aggregate is it possible to get in Avicenna sharif shalamar akhter saeed


----------

